# It's finally here!



## Hawkeye (Dec 23, 2017)

Today was my last day of work. Actually, I only had a 1-hour job this morning. I am now officially retired. I think it will take until January to sink in.


----------



## dlane (Dec 23, 2017)

The work gets harder now, but it’s for you.
Congratulations


----------



## Groundhog (Dec 23, 2017)

Congratulations!


----------



## Z2V (Dec 23, 2017)

I’ll add a CONGRATS also!!!


----------



## HBilly1022 (Dec 23, 2017)

Awesome and welcome to the best club in the world.


----------



## mikey (Dec 23, 2017)

Congratulations, Hawkeye! Eat when you're hungry, sleep when you're tired, and everyday is Sunday - HB has the right of it - best club in the world!


----------



## Terrywerm (Dec 23, 2017)

Congratulations, Mike. Just think of all the things you will be able to make in your shop now.


----------



## savarin (Dec 23, 2017)

Welcome to the old farts club who delight in stating " I'm so busy now I've retired I don't know how I ever got anything done before"


----------



## francist (Dec 23, 2017)

Congratulations Hawkeye! Enjoy!

-frank


----------



## Suzuki4evr (Dec 23, 2017)

I am far from retirement, but congratulations Hawkeye. Now you can make chips to bury yourself under.......don't take it the wrong way,you're far from dead


----------



## RandyM (Dec 23, 2017)

Congratulations! 

I am SSOOOoooo jealous.


----------



## PHPaul (Dec 23, 2017)

Congratulations! and welcome to the ORF (Old Retired...um..."Feller") Club.  Three smartest things I've ever done:

1.  Get Married.
2.  Quit Smoking
3.  Retire at the earliest opportunity.


----------



## Firestopper (Dec 23, 2017)

Good for you Mike, congrats.


----------



## kvt (Dec 23, 2017)

Congrats,  and best wishes on retirement,    Wish I could join you but, cannot afford to.


----------



## RJSakowski (Dec 23, 2017)

Enjoy!


----------



## Bill W. (Dec 23, 2017)

Hawkeye... Congratulations on your retirement !!!!
I retired February 14, 2014, my wife is still trying to decide if if was a good Valentines gift or not.

Enjoy yourself !!


----------



## Bill Gruby (Dec 23, 2017)

And a new day dawns, Congratulations Mike.

 "Billy G"


----------



## tweinke (Dec 23, 2017)

Congratulations!!!


----------



## FOMOGO (Dec 23, 2017)

Congrats on your retirement. I've been retired since 02', and it's nice to go slow in the morning which is my natural bent. Still very busy, with an endless list of self inflicted projects, and I'm sure you will find that retirement doesn't change ones basic nature. Enjoy, Mike


----------



## DHarris (Dec 23, 2017)

Congratulations!  The "being retired" mentality won't really sink in until after the holidays when you wake up one morning and think
 "holy crap, I'm late for .......  no, wait a minute ....... Ahhhhhhhh - retired!"


----------



## WalterC (Dec 23, 2017)

I would join the club but my hobbies would be unaffordable then.
 My business is slow in the winter giving me about 3 months off and to tell you the truth, there is just so much I can do around here until I'm ready to get out of here and get back on the road to work. I'd go nuts if I retired completely.

Congrats!


----------



## genec (Dec 23, 2017)

six saturdays a week and takes all day to do a 5 min job


----------



## brino (Dec 23, 2017)

Congratulations Hawkeye!

While I too am jealous, I saw my Dad have so much fun with it. I hope you do too.

-brino


----------



## Hawkeye (Dec 24, 2017)

Thanks, guys. 

As it works out, I recently got the CNC mill running again (down after the fire) and finally got the 3D printer working (took since July). So the shop is fully functional. I'm looking forward to getting back to more kayaking, maybe some mountain biking, and always the motorcycle trips.

Busy? you bet!


----------

